# Arm thickness



## Spud (Nov 4, 2006)

How do you build up arm thickness? By thickness the way arm looks when looking down on the biceps, rather than from the side.

Will it grow as the height grows? Or is this something that will never change?


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

do 15 reps of close grip curls ss with 15 reps of wide grip curls, than do 3 30 rep sets of preacher curls followed by 10x10 of concentration curls  

real answer: diet + training


----------



## swordfish (Nov 4, 2006)

in addition to mikes comment, stick with the basics of course when it comes to training.    barbell rows, pullups, bench press, shoulder press, barbell curls, skull crushers, close grip bench, deadlifts.. these exercises will all help add mass to your arm along with a good diet. you need sufficient protein carbs and fats....


try to also increase the weights in each of the basics of course and try to do more weight in your dumbell/barbell curls and your skull crushers.


perhaps more important though is just keep at it and dont worry about it too much, it will come with time.


----------



## Spud (Nov 4, 2006)

So I guess the answer is "yes"?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Genetics plays a big role in it. My arms dont look to big whenever I lift them up like I hit the game winning homerun. But they are 18 inches. Wierd how that works.


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> do 15 reps of close grip curls ss with 15 reps of wide grip curls, than do 3 30 rep sets of preacher curls followed by 10x10 of concentration curls
> 
> real answer: diet + training



I'm just wondering, whenever I've tried to do close grip curls, or even normal curls with a barbell my wrists hurt.  Could this just be a problem with my form somehow?


----------



## squanto (Nov 5, 2006)

nah, that's pretty common. I prefer to use the ez-bar to do curls, or use dumbells.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the same problem with my wrists hurting. Its simple just do different kinds of curls with dumbells. incline curls, alternating curls, hammer curls, preacher curls, etc.


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have the same problem with my wrists hurting. Its simple just do different kinds of curls with dumbells. incline curls, alternating curls, hammer curls, preacher curls, etc.



Okay, so if I say did 3 sets of incline curls and 3 sets of regular dumbbell curls, would that be enough?


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I like doing back with my biceps. Therefore my back and bicep workout normally looks like this

Pullups-3 sets
Db Rows-4 sets
Bent over Laterals-3
DB Curls-3 sets

Thats all I do for biceps. You get so much out of them from all the pulling you do that day!


----------



## dAMvN (Nov 8, 2006)

If I learned something from this board is that 90% of these people look like shit. Hence there advice is shit aswell. Bicep thickness comes from Hammer Curls.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2006)

dAMvN said:


> If I learned something from this board is that 90% of these people look like shit. Hence there advice is shit aswell. Bicep thickness comes from Hammer Curls.



I've learned that all advice provided by dAMvN sohuld be ignored.


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I've learned that all advice provided by dAMvN sohuld be ignored.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2006)

dAMvN said:


> If I learned something from this board is that 90% of these people look like shit. Hence there advice is shit aswell.



Knowledge is not stored in the muscles.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 9, 2006)

> If I learned something from this board is that 90% of these people look like shit. Hence there advice is shit aswell. Bicep thickness comes from Hammer Curls.



How would you know noob. you only have 19 posts.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:


> How would you know noob. you only have 19 posts.



That's his age; he has more than that.  He used to come on here a long time ago and post poor information and then get indignant and swear at you when you disagreed with him.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 9, 2006)

lol building on muscle...try and build on the brain size


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

It's a well known fact that dAMvN is retarded. He should go away again.


----------



## Jus10 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hammer curls.


----------



## Jus10 (Nov 9, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:


> Stats: [ Age: 17 ] [ Weight: 186] [ Height: 5'11 ] [ BF %: 19% ] [ Waist: 34" ] [ Routine: P/RR/S ]
> Current goals: - Muscle Shapping - Increase muscle fiber: Pecks & Abs



talking about retards. this guy's goal is to shape his muscles


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 9, 2006)

yet another noob speaks.


----------



## Spud (Nov 9, 2006)

Stop hijacking my thread! So hammer curls will make my arms wider?


----------



## Jus10 (Nov 9, 2006)

Spud said:


> Stop hijacking my thread! So hammer curls will make my arms wider?



just do hammer curls. give em a try


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2006)

Digital - being a 'noob' to this forum has no correlation on someones knowledge or experience.

I have been using protated ez bar or barbell curls a fair bit recently, experimenting with it to see if there is any change.  I have noticed the lateral part of my bicep is larger and firmer than it has become in the past.  

Try some pronated grip stuff and some hammer curls - see what happens.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

I honestly think your triceps will do more for improving the look of your arms from the vantage point you are talking about.  However, the reason people mention hammer curls and reverse curls is because of the brachialis.


----------



## Spud (Nov 9, 2006)

Perhaps my initial question isn't right. I think I was more referring to the width of the elbow joint. Is that a fixed size?


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2006)

are you seriously asking how to make your elbow joint wider, or build muscle around the joint to make it appear bigger at the joint area?  i've never heard of anyone wanting to make their elbows bigger.  id probably be focusing on more pertinent issues, unless everthing else is 100% to your satisfaction.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 10, 2006)

Bicep thickness comes from hammer curls.....

dude how can you come to a professional forum like this and say something rediculus like "this one exercise is all you need" type crap... gimme a break.

Back to the subject at hand.  I personally also pair up back with biceps because that's my "pull" day as many would put it.  All the rowing and curling you do to work these muscles is putting almost every emphasis on the flexion of your elbow joints which is prime for utilizing the biceps.  For overall arm thickness make sure you do enough of a wide range to include close and wide grip to change the emphasis to the different aspect of the muscles.  Also make sure you are doing enough work on your triceps (good for a "push" day) because the bulk of the muscles in the tricep region compliments the thickness of your arm very well.

Oh and have you read up on Power/Rep Range/Shock?  This could help you as well.


----------



## Spud (Nov 10, 2006)

slip said:


> are you seriously asking how to make your elbow joint wider, or build muscle around the joint to make it appear bigger at the joint area?  i've never heard of anyone wanting to make their elbows bigger.  id probably be focusing on more pertinent issues, unless everthing else is 100% to your satisfaction.



Becasue having arms that look like this are ridiculous.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Bicep thickness comes from hammer curls.....
> 
> dude how can you come to a professional forum like this and say something rediculus like "this one exercise is all you need" type crap... gimme a break.
> 
> ...



Funny you say that, because no matter how much you vary your grip or change the movement, a curl is elbow flexion.  However, your wrist has to be supinated to maximize bicep involvement.  Just do your compound pulling movements and curls with a neutral/pronated grip for a little bit and see if it helps at all.  Probably won't make a huge difference, but give it a shot if you want.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2006)

Spud said:


> Perhaps my initial question isn't right. I think I was more referring to the width of the elbow joint. Is that a fixed size?



ummm, yeah it is a joint, IMO the smaller the better which gives the illusion of larger muscles.


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2006)

spud - now i get what you mean from that pic.  i've never seen anyone with an arm shape like that.  i was thinking from looking at the forward angle, not the side.


----------

